# Hawaiian Tropic type tanning lotion type scent?



## IanT (Oct 6, 2009)

Anyone know a way to achieve that creamsicle kind of a scent that H-T has with only essential oils...no FO's?

Im def thinking sweet orange may have something to do with it...but hooooooooow lol... thank you!

i wish they had a heavy cream essential oil lol though I know its not possible...it would make it so much easier... heavy cream essential oil.. a little sweet orange and boooom good to go lol..


----------



## carillon (Oct 11, 2009)

Why not some orange with some vanilla?


----------

